# Moving to Nova Scotia



## TM1964 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi there
I would like to move to Nova Scotia and am shopping for a house there. Could anybody give me an advice on the areas that I should avoid because of the flood or any area that is flood prone. I love to get a property that has water frontage of a lake. I'm looking at one in Goose Lake, Barrington area right now. Is it safe from flood?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## HML (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't believe there is an issue with flooding around the Goose lake area but I know the lake has been closed for swimming by the Dept of the Environment in years past. You may contact them to see if this has been ongoing. There is also a dump not too far away but I'm not sure if it's still in use. Goose lake wouldn't be my first choice but that's only my opinion.


----------

